# Steve Blackman fomer wwf star



## TallAdam85 (Aug 9, 2003)

Ok does anyone watch wrestling at all? If so do you know a wrestler named steve blackman he was big in 99-2000 and now he has seemed to leave with out a trace. Now I did a yahoo search for him and a few places said he was going to open his own self defense school. Has anyone heard about this or do you have any info about it. I realy want to go and learn from him cause he does 2 things I love most Martial Arts And pro wrestling 
Or if you seen him I know he was a tourament in New Jersey Last Jan but I missed it do u know if he is coming to any more coming up?

thanks


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 9, 2003)

Well I remember him quite well. He looked to be a good martial artist. If I'm not mistaken they announced him as a 3rd black in kenpo . It was either him or Perry Saturn _(I can't remember which)_ .  Yes as of anything recent he hasn't been around. Was he from your area in MI? If he is see if you can check him out and please let us know about your experiences.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 9, 2003)

no He is from Pa Not michigan


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well I remember him quite well. He looked to be a good martial artist. If I'm not mistaken they announced him as a 3rd black in kenpo . It was either him or Perry Saturn (I can't remember which) .  Yes as of anything recent he hasn't been around. Was he from your area in MI? If he is see if you can check him out and please let us know about your experiences. *



Actually, both Perry Saturn and Steve Blackman are kenpo black belts if I'm not mistaken. I think they are EPAK, but I'm not positive about that.  Evidently Blackman has been helping out with new talent in some of the WWE's development systems (like Ohio Valley) due to some chronic injuries, but is reported to be back soon.  The self defense school would make sense, but I believe he is training wrestlers as well.

From what I remember, he was wicked with a shinai ("Singapore Cane" in WWE-speak).


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 13, 2003)

nope he left wrestling and for some reason is not talking about why to any websites 
he was my fav


----------



## pknox (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *nope he left wrestling and for some reason is not talking about why to any websites
> he was my fav *



That is interesting.  I wonder if it's a contract thing?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

http://www.prowrestling.com/articles/news/9009.shtml



> Steve Blackman To Make Comeback To WWE?
> Story By: Matt Boone
> September 23, 2003
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 24, 2003)

The WWE Link : http://www.wwe.com/news/headlines/1238879


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 24, 2003)

thanks bob ur the man i will try to contact blackman now thanks bob


----------

